# infrared bulbs keep blowing.



## Sayba (May 13, 2015)

Hello, 

I'm having issues with bulbs blowing in my BRB's vivarium. I'm sorry I don't know the brand of the bulbs as I threw the box away, the box was blue and had a picture of an iguana on if that helps.

Can the humidity be blowing the bulbs? The humidity hangs around 70 - 80% all the time, we mist once a day lightly and try to avoid the bulb. I have been keeping a large water bowl on the hot side to keep the humidity up, could that be causing the problem?

Is there any way to water poof the fitting? 

I wanted to replace the lamp with a heat mat stuck to the wall of the viv as it is wooden so can't really be placed under the viv and our snake burrows so I worry about her burrowing under it. But my boyfriend is set on keeping the lamp.

I have a Microclimate B1 thermostat, so it's not over heating or anything like that. 

Anyway, any ideas? This is our spare bulb that has blown (the other blew when we moved her into a bigger vivarium, this bulb has lasted a week) so poor Sausage has to wait till tomorrow to be warm again. I feel terrible. she ate yesterday so we're worried she might get a poorly tummy. It's still quite warm inside there and the room she's in is warm too. We can't get another bulb to her till tomorrow evening, is she going to be ok? 

Thank you x


----------



## mudskipper (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi, I have been having the same problem. Not sure if it's the misting, I think the water would crack the glass. I have found that if I move the light dome while the lamp is lit then there is a very good chance of the bulb blowing. And I mean any movement however small they blow. I have about 4 spare bulbs on the shelf here and a ceramic heater, I went through a spate of a bulb a week a few months back, never again.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

best bet is to go for a reptile rad there a good bit of kit http://www.reptiles.swelluk.com/rep...mats-450/habistat-reptile-radiator-26225.html i use them in sum of my vivs and you can spray them and there will be fine i know people who have had the same one for over 8 years and still going : victory:


----------



## kbonnington (Mar 15, 2015)

Sayba said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm having issues with bulbs blowing in my BRB's vivarium. I'm sorry I don't know the brand of the bulbs as I threw the box away, the box was blue and had a picture of an iguana on if that helps.
> 
> ...


you called your snake sausage! :lol2:


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Get a reptile radiator and mount it to the ceiling of the viv - it will be more expensive to start but will last for years


----------



## kbonnington (Mar 15, 2015)

sharpstrain said:


> Get a reptile radiator and mount it to the ceiling of the viv - it will be more expensive to start but will last for years


same goes for ceramics had mine for nearly a year at full blast for a sav, never blown.


----------

